
Why did I leave Google? A thread - ankitkumar98
https://twitter.com/jessiedotjs/status/1162364434846822401
======
situational87
It still blows my mind that Andy Rubin made almost $100M for getting fired,
when he should be in prison right now.

It's becoming clear that there is no rule of law or even basic ethics among
the elites. They don't even seem to try to hide this fact anymore, it's just
all out in the open.

